#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  روش پاک کردن مدیا پلیر در ویندوز 7 چگونه است

## aisam

*با سلام
در ویندوز 7 میخواهم نرم افزار مدیا پلیر را پاک کنم و ورژن بالاتر را نصب کنم این نرم افزار همراه نصب ویندوز نصب شده  ودر بخش مربوطه Uninstaller ندارد .چطور  می توانم ان را عزل کنم بدون اینکه به ویندوز اسیب برسد
با تشکر از راهنماییتان*

----------

*hassan99*,*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

نسخه ویندوز 7 بالاترین نسخه هست. شما چه نسخه ای رو بالاتر از اون میخواید نصب کنید؟

برای پاک کردنش هم باید این مسیر رو برید:
Programs and Features->Turn Windows features on or off->media Features

----------

*aisam*,*elnino909*,*hassan99*,*meigoon*

----------


## aisam

*با سلام
با ادرس دهی شما مشکل حل شد
میخواستم این بخش را فعال کنم نمیشد با عزل ونصب مجدد راه اندازی شد
متشکرم
**Set-up for DLNA Server(Windows Media Player 12*

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## Dead Man

*شما برید تو کنترل پنل و بخش حذف برنامه ها اونوقت سمت چپ روی Turn Windows features on or ff کلیک کنید اونوقت یه پنجره باز میشه از بخش media Features میتونید مدیا پلیر رو حذف کنید*

----------

*aisam*,*glaxi_x*,*meigoon*,*sardarshams*

----------

